# Mineralize Skin Finish Natural - everyday powder foundation?



## MzzRach (Aug 18, 2008)

I am thinking about getting the MSF Natural to use as an everyday powder foundation - does anyone else use it this way? Would love to hear your thoughts. Also, would the Light shade be appropriate for someone who wears NW20-25 in the original Studio Fix?

Cheers

Rachel


----------



## girlstar (Aug 18, 2008)

I use it that way everyday, and apply it with the 187 brush. I have both light and medium, and I am an NW15. Light matches me perfectly, except when I have gotten some sun then I use Medium.. so you may want to go with Light Medium or Medium. If you could get to a counter and swatch on your own skin, that would be your best bet!


----------



## XoMakeup (Aug 18, 2008)

I use it as my foundation. I spot conceal with select cover-up. Then i take kabuki swirl then spray it with fix + this way it gives a little more coverage and lasts longer.

I'm  nc 25 -30
i use light.


----------



## miss_supra (Aug 18, 2008)

I use a 187 brush to apply it. It's for the days I want minimal coverage with and nice glow.


----------



## TDoll (Aug 18, 2008)

Natural MSF's are my favorite everyday foundation.  I use the 182 brush to apply it if I'm using the MSF only.  
I'm NC25 in SFF, and I use the Light Medium shade.


----------



## matsubie (Aug 18, 2008)

i use it exactly like someone posted before.

i spot conceal with select cover up and i use MSFN with a 187 brush.
makes my face looking flawless every time.

i don't use foundation anymore after discovering MSFN.

i use medium deep in the summer and i use medium/medium light.

i'm nw20/25 for reference


----------



## iluvmac (Aug 19, 2008)

It's okay to use it as a foundation, but it looks best if applied with a kabuki brush (I use the 182). As for the shade, I'm NW20 and use Medium.


----------



## gigiopolis (Aug 19, 2008)

Yup! I love it on its own - looks very natural, and feels light. Love the finish! I apply it with the 182 when using it on its own since it gives a slightly heavier coverage with the product - it's pretty sheer on its own. On top of tinted moisturizer or foundation though, I use a powder brush, which will be less dense than the 182 kabuki.


----------



## missfiction (Aug 19, 2008)

I hope it´s ok I jump in with my question...

I have combo skin (normal to dry skin on my cheeks, and oily skin on my nose).

What kind of foundation can I use under the skinfinish (matte, natural or full coverage foundation)?

I will buy a new foundation, not from MAC though. I heard it´s easy to get breakouts from MAC foundations...?


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Aug 19, 2008)

Oooh me too!! I spot conceal, then buff this on with my 182 kabuki, and finish it all off with a spritz of fix+!

I'm NW15, and use Light all over my face, applied with the 182 kabuki brush to give enough coverage, followed by a light layer of Light Medium. 

If you're NC20-25, I'd definately get at least Light Medium or Medium. They're different shades though- not necessarily medium being darker than light medium. I've had both, and I have found Medium to just be more beige than Light Medium, which is more yellow. It's best to test it out at a counter if you can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missfiction* 

 
_I have combo skin (normal to dry skin on my cheeks, and oily skin on my nose).

What kind of foundation can I use under the skinfinish (matte, natural or full coverage foundation)?

I will buy a new foundation, not from MAC though. I heard it´s easy to get breakouts from MAC foundations...?_

 
Ok firstly, the degree of coverage you want is up to you- it doesn't really relate to your skin type, as much as how much you want it to cover, and how you'd like it to look (matte or glowy). 

Now... the MSF natural is not actually meant to be a foundation as such- it's just a mineralized powder, which CAN be used as a foundation. I'm not too fond of the MAC foundations myself, but I've heard good things about Studio Fix Fluid- what works for one person may or may not work on another, since we're all different, so it would really be best for you to try things out yourself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oily areas can be helped by the application of powders which act to control shine, such as the invisible powder available from MACpro- it really all depends on what you want/need!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH!


----------



## anshu7 (Aug 21, 2008)

i think its perfectly ok to use msf as a foundation.
for lighter coverage use a skunk. for heavier coverage use a kabuki. edm flat top brush is another one which will giv gud results with it.
as for the shade i think u shud go with light medium or medium. if u lean towards more yellow toned then light medium.i find medium to be a bit pinky beige.hth!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 21, 2008)

Its worth noting that with the mineral powders the more you buff them in the darker they become.  Also they are more yellow based so you may want to get light and alter your application technique each time depending on coverage required / look.


----------



## annikay (Oct 9, 2008)

I can't wait to try this on its own! I'm NW15 so I'll get the light one and hope my oily skin doesn't turn it too dark! Does MSFN control oil well? Although it is important to me that it's not too powdery either, I like what I'm hearing about the finish. (I'm hoping Vanishing cream by Lush, which I'll get soon) will control the oiliness.)


----------



## gigiopolis (Oct 9, 2008)

^ I find that MSFN does not oxidize/get darker through out the day, or at least not by much. As for controlling oil, it's alright...not the best but doesn't leave you an oil slick either.


----------



## *JJ* (Oct 10, 2008)

i'm using studio fix powder at the moment. could i substitute it with msfn or is it totally different?


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_i'm using studio fix powder at the moment. could i substitute it with msfn or is it totally different?_

 
The Studio Fix powder has much more opaque coverage than the MSF Natural.  If you want lighter coverage, it could be an option.  But if you are looking for the same level of coverage, the MSF Natural will likely not be enough for you.

HTH


----------



## caramel_geek (Oct 11, 2008)

I use MSF Natural as an everyday powder foundation too!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is how I use it:
After moisturizer, apply a thin layer of Prep + Prime. Then spot concealer. After that, buff MSF Natural in with 182. And finish it off with Fix +. It'll give you a gorgeous natural looking glow.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used to use Select Sheer powder in NC25 as an everyday 'powder foundation' (I'm not a 'real foundation' person. I prefer light coverage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Now I'm using MSF natural in Medium.

I have combination skin as well (normal all over and slightly oil on the nose). MSF natural is better (but not perfect) in controlling the oiliness on my nose (compare to Sheer Select powder, which does nothing for the oiliness). The MA suggest that I light brush some Blot Powder on my nose with a 187 after the MSF natural to control the oil.

HTH!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps. I absolutely loveeee my MSF natural now.


----------



## annikay (Oct 12, 2008)

I am SO getting this now.


----------



## Heiaken (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm NC15 and use the light medium and it's good for me


----------



## alka1 (Nov 24, 2008)

I also use MFSN as an everyday powder foundation. I conceal any blemishes with either Select Cover-Up or Select Moisturecover, and then use a kabuki to apply Medium Plus MSFN. It's perfect medium coverage and leaves a beautiful finish. Sometimes i'll add a spritz of Fix+


----------



## alka1 (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caramel_geek* 

 
_I use MSF Natural as an everyday powder foundation too!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This is how I use it:
After moisturizer, apply a thin layer of Prep + Prime. Then spot concealer. After that, buff MSF Natural in with 182. And finish it off with Fix +. It'll give you a gorgeous natural looking glow.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used to use Select Sheer powder in NC25 as an everyday 'powder foundation' (I'm not a 'real foundation' person. I prefer light coverage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Now I'm using MSF natural in Medium.

I have combination skin as well (normal all over and slightly oil on the nose). MSF natural is better (but not perfect) in controlling the oiliness on my nose (compare to Sheer Select powder, which does nothing for the oiliness). The MA suggest that I light brush some Blot Powder on my nose with a 187 after the MSF natural to control the oil.

HTH!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps. I absolutely loveeee my MSF natural now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I agree - MSFN doesn't make me extra oily, but it also does very little to control oil (it's not meant to control oil.) After applying MSFN I use Blot powder on areas where I tend to get oily and it works great.


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 24, 2008)

God I wish I could use just MSFN as my everyday powder foundation! It doesn't cover well on my skin, but I have a lot of redness to hide - seriously, aged 20 and broken capillaries on my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway... I'm NW15 & Light Medium suits me fine.


----------



## taurus66 (Dec 28, 2008)

I just purchased MSF natural in medium plus.  It does leave a smooth finish but not much coverage.  I've used it with the skunk brush but since reading this thread I'm thinking I should use a kabuki for more coverage since I have alot of redness.


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 28, 2008)

I've been using it as an everyday foundation since I first got it ...which was last year this time..loves it!!(I try to experiment with foundation so I can have a # lol, but always go to my HG)..if it looks powder-y..spray a mist of fix+ and your good to go


----------



## dolcekatiana (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm NW20 and I feel like the Medium MSFN is just a tad too light for me, but I use it anyway because I know that the next darkest shade would be wayyy too dark. I apply it with my Coastal Scents Italian Badger Buffer Brush and it works great.


----------



## l1onqueen (Dec 29, 2008)

I love MSFN, but can only wear it in the winter time since I'm super oily. From October to march, I use it with a 109 brush. I use concealer underneath, and spray w/ fix plus also.  It gives a great glow.


----------



## anti_starlet8 (Dec 29, 2008)

I really love these for everyday wear, as they're not too heavy and I only really need to even out my skin tone, however, I purchased Medium Deep in the summer and lo and behold, it's now too dark for me.  I have studio fix powder in C40 and it's pretty much a perfect match for me.  Any recc's for a lighter MSFN for me?  The Mac swatches aren't much help!  Medium dark looks darker than medium deep!  TIA!


----------



## lukinamama (Dec 29, 2008)

I am nw30 and I have MSFN in medium and it is too light for me


----------

